# harness suggestions



## Zoe093014

Hi all,
My Zoe can be an escape artist with her spins and backwards moves sometimes and so I'm still searching for a harness that will fit her comfortably, will discourage pulling, and that she can't slip out of. She is still an XS in most harnesses which makes it tough. I would appreciate any suggestions. She did slip out of the Curli.
Thanks!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I have the Curli for Willow and she never has slipped out of this one for me but I see it didn't work for you. If you are having trouble finding one small enough, maybe you could look at cat harnesses. Other than that, I can't help.


----------



## Eveningpiper

We tried 3 different harnesses and so far we have been very happy with the Gooby Choke free X harness:
Amazon.com : Gooby Choke Free Perfect Fit X Harness for Small Dogs, Medium, Green : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies


----------



## Molly120213

Molly is small at 6.5 lbs. We use the Walk In Sync harness. She can not get out of it. It has a clip on the chest to train them not to pull, as well as a clip on the back. We have been very happy with it.


----------



## Kmarla

Our Gracie is a little Houdini. She easily slipped out of three different harnesses before we finally had success with the Buddy belt 2. She is wearing the size 2 harness on the farthest notch and currently weighs 3 lbs exactly. Good luck!


----------



## Zoe093014

Oh, thank you all so much! I really appreciate all the suggestions. I am sure we'll find one that will work for her. I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Pucks104

Leo has a Sense-ible harness which I prefer when he is in long coat because the webbing is very slim and it matts his hair less than other harnesses. He has a step in Doggie Designs harness that works well when his coat is shorter. I don't know how small these harnesses come. I don't remember the size of the Sense-ible one but Leo weighs 11 lbs. The Doggie Designs harness is a small. 
Rex wears a Four Paws Comfort Control harness XX-Small. He was about 4lbs when he came home and is now 5 lbs and it fits him well.


----------



## 31818

I am not a big fan of harnesses although I use one occasionally. They tend to promote matting. The one I use was purchased at Petco as a proprietary brand and we use it as a car restraint too. I use a Stibbar collar and harness for our everyday work (thanks Krandall). The one I use allows me to get two fingers between the collar and Ricky's neck. It is comfortable for him yet does not allow him to slip out of it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Zoe093014

I didn't realize there were so many different types out there. Thank you again everyone. I will look into these. I had been reluctant to walk her after she slipped out of her collar that time, and that is not good. I appreciate all the great info!


----------



## Zoe093014

What size does Molly take in the Walk In Sync?


----------



## Molly120213

My breeder ordered the harness for me and gave it to me when I picked up Molly. She was 3.4 lbs. then and only 6.5 lbs. now at two years old. We are still using the same harness so I would guess she is an XS size. There is no size tag on it. I think if you use the three measurements they suggest, as well as Zoe's weight, you should be fine. Molly's approximate measurements are 9" for neck, 14" for girth and 4.5 for chest. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zoe093014

Thanks, Diane! :smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I couldn't use the type of harness where the leash attaches to the front, on the chest. Willow would try and grab the leash or anything that dangles. I couldn't used dog tags on the collar either because they dangled down and she could grab them in her mouth. Such a naughty girl!


----------



## Molly120213

Molly was a terrible leash biter when she was a puppy. I could also never leave a collar on her because the tag was always in her mouth. She wore out many ID tags doing this. I finally ended up getting the info embroidered on the collar to solve the problem. Thank God she has outgrown both of these behaviors as she matured.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Molly120213 said:


> Molly was a terrible leash biter when she was a puppy. I could also never leave a collar on her because the tag was always in her mouth. She wore out many ID tags doing this. I finally ended up getting the info embroidered on the collar to solve the problem. Thank God she has outgrown both of these behaviors as she matured.


Yes! I got a collar with a laser engraved clasp just because she would chew up her dangling ID tags!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Yes! I got a collar with a laser engraved clasp just because she would chew up her dangling ID tags!


Ricky never wears a collar unless we are in public walking or training with collar and leash. He doesn't wear any ID tags because we never let him out of our sight. He does have a microchip embedded under the skin.


----------



## Sheri

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I am not a big fan of harnesses although I use one occasionally. They tend to promote matting. The one I use was purchased at Petco as a proprietary brand and we use it as a car restraint too. I use a Stibbar collar and harness for our everyday work (thanks Krandall). The one I use allows me to get two fingers between the collar and Ricky's neck. It is comfortable for him yet does not allow him to slip out of it.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Popi, I am looking for a harness for Tucker that is easier to use than the one I have. I went to the Stibbar site but they don't have any pictures of their harnesses. Weird. Would you post a photo of Ricky's?


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Popi, I am looking for a harness for Tucker that is easier to use than the one I have. I went to the Stibbar site but they don't have any pictures of their harnesses. Weird. Would you post a photo of Ricky's?


Stibbar doesn't make harnesses... Only collars and leashes.


----------



## Sheri

Aha. Well, that certainly explains why I couldn't find them. I wonder what they mean by "harness leashes" then... I wouldn't have though they'd be any different than just a "leash."


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> Stibbar doesn't make harnesses... Only collars and leashes.


 What Karen said about Stibbar! They are the Rolls Royce of collars/leashes. We do have a harness that can be used as a car restraint that we purchased at Petco, but YMMV.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Nicm

Eveningpiper said:


> We tried 3 different harnesses and so far we have been very happy with the Gooby Choke free X harness:
> Amazon.com : Gooby Choke Free Perfect Fit X Harness for Small Dogs, Medium, Green : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies


SAME awesome harness for my girls!

Nic Darla & Heidi:grin2:


----------

